# Anyone Use SKYPE.



## Lon (Dec 24, 2016)

I just viewed and talked with family and friends in New Zealand to wish them a Merry Xmas and I did it on my I Phone while sitting on the commode (they called me). This was the first time that I have used my I Phone for Skype and was amazed at the clarity of sound as well as the visual. And best of all., IT'S FREE.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes I have used Skype Lon ,you can add credit to your account and make calls to family and friends at a fairly cheap rate


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 25, 2016)

We use it some times to chat to our daughters and generally, it's a good idea.  Of course you have to agree when you'll be logged on and available to take the call.  However, part of our phone package is free weekend calls, so we don't really need Skype all the time.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 25, 2016)

Skype seems to work better for me on my phone over my laptop or desktop. I'm guessing that it's due to less things running in the background but I agree, it is amazing how clear the video and sound is on the phone.


----------

